# Square Rlt



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Just a thought Roy, & forum members, but I'd love to have a square, or rectangular, RLT. Something like the size of a Monaco, but with your own take on this style.

What do you think?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Something like a manual wind antimagnetic doctors watch with a WR100m at least, all in a reverso case.







(It doesn't have to be all of these, at least 2 or 3 elements)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Would prefer cushion shaped case to square


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> a manual wind


Yes....I like manual wind


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Funny you should say that Roger, I agree, manuals are great, I love the 'ritual' of winding my '17' each day...I have several manual Poljots but most of them have screw down crowns







which is a pain,

Square would be good.....And BIG....40mm square


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll see if any cases are available.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

With 2 tone dials of course!


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

and fountain...
















But seriously..a big (40mm) square RLT would be a great addition to my collection..


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

An RLT along the lines of a Monaco or a Shturmanski (Ocean?) would be magnificent. A 60's/70's style watch would make me a very happy man.

It would be a departure from Roy's usual stylings, but the current trend towards that type of watch would make it a winner. I know Roy doesn't tend to follow fashion with his styles (he prefers to set them?!) but it would have my vote!

Oh, and my vote, for what it's worth, would be for an auto. I find the novelty of the daily winding ritual wears thin after a while.

And on a lovely perforated strap, he says hopefully, pushing his luck!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I was looking through the NOS on Roy's site last night and found some nice square watches

An RLT along these lines would tempt me.

Favre-Leuba - FL021 nice but sold

Festina "New Old Stock" - FS005 nice and blue

Jaquet Girard - New Old Stock - JG031 also sold. but i like it a lot.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Incorporating all the suggestions we have a square rectangular cushion-cased reverso automatic (that can be manually wound) divers and drivers dress watch in a 60's/70's Russian style with a two-tone dial


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Incorporating all the suggestions we have a square rectangular cushion-cased reverso automatic (that can be manually wound) divers and drivers dress watch in a 60's/70's Russian style with a two-tone dialÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds perfect. will it be ready for the next update?

:lol
















And what about a laser beam and a homing beacon?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Funny you should say that Roger, I agree, manuals are great, I love the 'ritual' of winding my '17' each day


Jase,

I couldnt agree more...something very satisfying about the "daily winding"........

Is it just me, or do others suffer from "the left (or right) Wrist-Shake? a condition, developed over years of wearing autos....its the involuntary shaking of the wrist...just to "make sure" its winding?

Gawd...am I getting sad?

Roger


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roger said:


> > Funny you should say that Roger, I agree, manuals are great, I love the 'ritual' of winding my '17' each day
> 
> 
> Jase,
> ...


Im sure we all do it....






























Auto works best for me... keep forgetting with manuals...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Auto`s are ok but manuals are
















Would still prefer cushion to square which is so _square_ man


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Is it just me, or do others suffer from "the left (or right) Wrist-Shake? a condition, developed over years of wearing autos....its the involuntary shaking of the wrist...just to "make sure" its winding?


I think I twitch


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Not a tremor, jiggle, twitch, ****, wriggle nor ballism: definitely a shake.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Come to think of it, I don't have a square watch









Thats a good excuse to buy one









Something along the Tag Monaco one would be great. Roy how about those cases then


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Talking about rectangular watches, some time ago I submitted entries for a Zeno watch design competition in which I won. Among those entries of mine were non-round watches. Since the copyrights on those designs belong to me I can re-post them here. They are parts of the Around the World series and called the Big Ben, Arc de Triumph, the Twin Towers, and the Taj-Mahal, respectively.

These designs may not be everyone's liking and may be impractical as far as RLT watch production is concerned, but I hope they can provide some ideas or inspirations for future development.







Obviously, I would be extremely happy if any of these could be realised.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I remember that Comp Born, yours was by far the best entry, outstanding work, it's a pity they never got made.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I think I twitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get tablets for that


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Born,

Nice to see those again


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

born t said:


>


I may change my mind about rectangular watches, this one is very cool
















nice one Born


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Some very nice designs there Born.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

born t said:


>


Love this... Born - you the man!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Born's sketches are fantastic. Funny thing I was thinking about the Zeno competition just few days ago.









I also have one idea about a reverso watch









[attachmentid=4033]

I think is quite simple but don't know how hard is to implement it. Please not that it does NOT infringe the designs of Cartier, JLC or Rotary, which are copyrighted. What do you think, Roy?









reverso.bmp


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

adrian said:


> Born's sketches are fantastic. Funny thing I was thinking about the Zeno competition just few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you please explain more how it works. I can't work out from the diagram.

Born

***********


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The upper part containing the movement can be rotated too (I forgot to draw the arrows) so you can position the watch on which side you want. I'm not sure I can explain better than this.









[attachmentid=4034]

reverso.bmp


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The frame sustaining the watch allows it to slide and rotate.

[attachmentid=4035]

Is this better?

reverso2.bmp


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool designs Born


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

adrian said:


> The frame sustaining the watch allows it to slide and rotate.
> 
> [attachmentid=4035]
> 
> ...


Got it! Thanks. Really it's quite clever.


----------

